# Are You A Senior Who Enjoys The Simple Life?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

We have always enjoyed the simple life.  I was never one to want "designer" jeans, handbags, shoes, etc.  Never had the need to drive a flashy car either, bought new ones that were good for our driving needs.  Our home is modest, more important to us was a larger back yard, and an open natural area behind the house.

I don't care for getting all dolled up and going to fancy events either.  More comfortable in Levi jeans, a t-shirt, and sneakers or hiking boots.  Camping, occasional fishing, and hiking in nature are the things we enjoy most.  Nothing beats the smell of real fresh air, and watching wildlife and nature away from all the hustle and bustle of the city.

How about you?  Do you enjoy a simple life?  Or do you go for the bling, nightlights, and fancy restaurants or clubs? :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze, you nailed it. Having grown up in the country enjoying nature, my wife, also a country girl, live a very simple life. We are not very social folks and totally enjoy our simple home. Don't get me wrong. We enjoy company and going out with our friends for breakfast on Sundays. During the week, a simple drive to the beach with our coffee is a nice day for us. 
We don't have a lot of extra cash but our house has everything we need and want. We have a couple of very rich friends and they seem to be under so much pressure to do things even though they are retired. Big, beautiful house on the River but lots of tension there.
Life is what you make it and as long as I can crack a joke and keep Mama happy, we got it made.:sentimental:


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty simple here too. I do play a lot of golf, but not a well to do club my any means. Mostly a jeans kind of guy during the winter and shorts during the rest of the year.


----------



## drifter (Feb 9, 2014)

I, too enjoy the simple life. Having said that, if my life was any more simple than it is, I'd be in solitary confinement.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> I, too enjoy the simple life. Having said that, if my life was any more simple than it is, I'd be in solitary confinement.



Funny Drifter! :hair:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have always enjoyed the simple life.  I was never one to want "designer" jeans, handbags, shoes, etc.  Never had the need to drive a flashy car either, bought new ones that were good for our driving needs.  Our home is modest, more important to us was a larger back yard, and an open natural area behind the house.
> 
> I don't care for getting all dolled up and going to fancy events either.  More comfortable in Levi jeans, a t-shirt, and sneakers or hiking boots.  Camping, occasional fishing, and hiking in nature are the things we enjoy most.  Nothing beats the smell of real fresh air, and watching wildlife and nature away from all the hustle and bustle of the city.
> 
> How about you?  Do you enjoy a simple life?  Or do you go for the bling, nightlights, and fancy restaurants or clubs? :topsy_turvy:



I think more and more folks are beginning to see that the great American dream got a little outa hand.  They are starting to realize how much more peace of mind comes from actually have less.  Like CeeCee mentioned, nothing wrong with a little bling, but so much to be said for keeping things simpler.  I would go as far as "off the grid"  I want my internet, and cell reception when I want/need it, LOL!  But yes Seabreeze, you and I are very much on the same page.

To be honest, I learned this by being broke, I learned it by having a lot at one time too.  I learned that I was happier with less, not too much less, like a roof over my head and indoor plumbing.  But I am so much easier to please, and I mean more about pleasing myself.  But if I ever have a mate again, he won't have to do much to impress me, not with "stuff".  He better lift the lid though, LOL!!  Or he will be on bathroom detail, :gettowork:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Stopped to smell the roses and decided to stay.  It's the simple life for me.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think more and more folks are beginning to see that the great American dream got a little outa hand.  They are starting to realize how much more peace of mind comes from actually have less.  Like CeeCee mentioned, nothing wrong with a little bling, but so much to be said for keeping things simpler.  I would go as far as "off the grid"  I want my internet, and cell reception when I want/need it, LOL!  But yes Seabreeze, you and I are very much on the same page.
> 
> To be honest, I learned this by being broke, I learned it by having a lot at one time too.  I learned that I was happier with less, not too much less, like a roof over my head and indoor plumbing.  But I am so much easier to please, and I mean more about pleasing myself.  But if I ever have a mate again, he won't have to do much to impress me, not with "stuff".  He better lift the lid though, LOL!!  Or he will be on bathroom detail, :gettowork:



About the same here. When were both working, we did it all. Shot archery all over the state, snowmobiled, motorcycles, bowled and owned three large boats. As I look back, it was exciting at the time but I sure don't miss any of it now.


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree Seabreeze, & Denise, Having little most of our lives help us focus on each other for 47 years. It got to be fun to see just how far we could get with the little we had. When we got to where we had money and stuff, we were so busy trying to handle it and all the suddenly found family, that we were missing out on each other. :notfair:  I knew there had to be a good reason we lost it all.  Now, we still have each other, the best part of us.  :cart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2014)

oh yeah, it's as simple as say, not having cable/dish.  What do we do??  Well, back in the day, you play a game with your significant other  Actually spend time interacting, now that's what makes a relationship prosper


----------



## drifter (Feb 9, 2014)

"Stopped to smell the roses and decided to stay."

I like your turn of the phrase, as it were, That Guy.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> oh yeah, it's as simple as say, not having cable/dish. What do we do?? Well, back in the day, you play a game with your significant other Actually spend time interacting, now that's what makes a relationship prosper



Sad to say,the cell phone changed all that.
Wasnt much of a game player unless I won all the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> But yes Seabreeze, you and I are very much on the same page.
> 
> To be honest, I learned this by being broke, I learned it by having a lot at one time too.  I learned that I was happier with less, not too much less, like a roof over my head and indoor plumbing.  But I am so much easier to please, and I mean more about pleasing myself.  But if I ever have a mate again, he won't have to do much to impress me, not with "stuff".  He better lift the lid though, LOL!!  Or he will be on bathroom detail, :gettowork:



I'm lucky, hubby was raised to be very considerate of others, and he always raises the lid, and lowers it when he's done.  And although I have a second bath in the basement, it's rarely used...don't want the double-duty as you mentioned with the deep cleaning either, LOL! :no:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> "Stopped to smell the roses and decided to stay."
> 
> I like your turn of the phrase, as it were, That Guy.



Thanks.  Am known for expressing myself a little differently than most . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

I started off a city boy
Had tons of golden bling
I had more money than Croesus,
That ancient Grecian king.

My ride was rad, and in my pad
My decor was Victorian
Had so much plush it makes me blush
That I was so stentorian.

Now 'round when I was twenty-four
I got tired of keeping score
Of being just another guy
Who's always drunk and always high

I sold off all my little toys
I gave a few away
That's when I finally saw the start
Of a bright, brand-new day.

These days I call myself a monk
Have few material things
But if I listen really hard
I hear my soul - it sings.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 9, 2014)

I grew up poor then struggled financially raising my own family. It's only been recently that things have turned completely around for me. However, I still prefer a simple life to being extravagant. I have NO credit card debt. Why? Because if I don't have the cash to buy something, I do without it. My car was built in 1991. Why haven't I bought a newer model? Because the old thing still runs. Waste not, want not.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2014)

The simple life is hard to define. I think hubby and I live simply but we live rather differently to our parents generation.

We have lived in the same smallish house that we built and moved into in 1966. Over the years we have made some improvements but it is still a rather plain but comfortable home. I enjoy the appliances we have - washing machine, dishwasher, refrigerator and freezer, TVs and computers. And two cars. When I was a child there were none of these in my mother's house except a gas powered refrigerator. My grandfather's house didn't even have that. He had an ice chest and ice was delivered daily to the front door step.

Our lifestyle is fairly simple and revolves around family and friends. Every Sunday we have lunch at a local club with some members of our church and I seldom have any need for fancy clothes or bling. I've never had an engagement ring but after 50 years of marriage I now wear a sapphire ring with half a dozen diamond chips that looks very nice. It has more sentimental than monetary value.

On the other hand, I live in a suburb of a very cosmopolitan city, and when I want to, I can attend plays and symphony concerts, eat at excellent restaurants and have my pick of movies, all of which we have  done over the years. Is this living the simple life? An Australian might think so but someone from a third world country will be envious of my luxurious lifestyle.

Over the years we have always taken holidays (vacations to Americans) and have seen a lot of Australia with the children and later we have toured quite a few foreign countries as well. Now we are happy to take the occasional cruise where life is anything but Spartan.

So, do we live the simple life? Not really, but neither do we live as the rich and famous do. Somewhere in between because we are fortunate enough to have choice in the matter.

PS While typing this response I have just seen a mouse in my house. Now I am torn. He cannot be allowed to stay because I don't want to live in a mouse infested house but I quite like the little creatures and don't want to kill him.

But I will set traps. 

This is my dilemma for today. A simple problem? Is it relevant to this thread?


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 9, 2014)

Bury me in a tattered pair of 501's


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> While typing this response I have just seen a mouse in my house. Now I am torn. He cannot be allowed to stay because I don't want to live in a mouse infested house but I quite like the little creatures and don't want to kill him.
> 
> But I will set traps.
> 
> This is my dilemma for today. A simple problem? Is it relevant to this thread?



Mickey and his pals are fine outside where they belong.  Once they've come through the wire, it's a full on battle to the death.  Little buggers!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> This is my dilemma for today. A simple problem? Is it relevant to this thread?



Having to make a choice between life and death is never simple, but sometimes our hands are forced.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 9, 2014)

Absolutely Seabreeze, after many years working for the 'Big Blue' computer company, living out of a suitcase, only seeing my family at weekends - now I've taken early retirement and live in a small village in N.Scotland.  This is the sort of place where people know each other and some folks don't even feel the need to lock doors.
There are fields to the front and back, I can get some of the best food that money can buy, and quite often, I can get it for free.  Life is good here and I don't miss work.

I do wish that the internet was faster here - when you're more isolated, you rely on it for a lot of things.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree entirely with you Warrigal; down to the mouse!
mine are usually brought in by the cats, so if I can get them out alive, I will!
i live in my own house; with most mod-cons built in; on the edge of a town.
i have most things within easy reach, and I don't buy expensive clothes; except for weddings!
i too, like good holidays...but not on my own, so I don't go so much now.
not a 'simple' life; but not a bling life either.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> PS While typing this response I have just seen a mouse in my house. Now I am torn. He cannot be allowed to stay because I don't want to live in a mouse infested house but I quite like the little creatures and don't want to kill him.
> 
> But I will set traps.
> 
> This is my dilemma for today. A simple problem? Is it relevant to this thread?



I quit trying to keep up with traps that I have to set - now I have Tin Cat mouse traps - 

http://www.victorpest.com/store/mouse-control/m310

which are very effective - 

and for the mice that avoid the trap - it's poison. 

only problem with the Tin Cat is if they don't die by cannibalism, I have to dunk 'em. But dunk 'em I'll do. I don't mess around - it's them or me.


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

Jr.,  I live where there are a lot of fields. No mice, but some pretty big rats. I looked at those trap, but couldn't tell if they would work on the larger ones. What do you think? :hit:


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> Jr.,  I live where there are a lot of fields. No mice, but some pretty big rats. I looked at those trap, but couldn't tell if they would work on the larger ones. What do you think? :hit:



no, those traps work for mice only. Poison for rats and ground squirrels.  I make sure the dogs can't get to the poison. I live in an area where war is declared between the rodents and me. Last rat I caught in a regular rat trap was 4" wide. (flattened). Nasty things!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

I was never a social butterfly so just didn't go anywhere I had to dress up for.  That is just not my scene and they are not my kind of preferred company.  A 3 week holiday spent barefooted was far preferable to one spent in posh digs.  

I like 'toys' but only ones that appeal to me. Still drive a beat up old car because it goes well and no one cares that it doesn't get washed and no one will pinch it from the carpark. Don't even use a mobile/cell phone.  But the kitchen is full of electric whizzbang gadgets I can't even remember the purpose of.  The simple life is by choice for me.  Never been rich but never had to borrow a dollar either.  I grew up 'low income' but not poverty level and now 'comfortably well off' by the standards of how I choose to live,  but my lifestyle and tastes haven't changed with my 'bottom line.'  
I stopped buying lottery tickets when I couldn't think what the hell I'd spend the extra money on.  You can only drive one car and sleep in one bed and wear one outfit at a time. I'm not physically up to travelling now either so it doesn't leave much to luxuriate in.

Maybe if I had a few spare mill I'd set myself up somewhere with 'staff' but it's really not how I'd want to live.  Still, a cleaning lady would be nice and access to delivered take-aways would be a luxury I can't access here but that's as 'up market' as I'm going.

I've known a few millionaires and by and large none were miserable, but none of them were ostentatious types either.  They weren't jet setters, although some were biz class frequent flyers,  and lived in houses much the same as everyone else. Lets face it, if they didn't like the simple life they wouldn't have hung out with we mob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They did 'simple' in more relaxed style than those forced to live that way but not all that much differently at all. Their 'worth' was never mentioned.  Most were rural types and stayed that way. The city business wheeler dealers did it for the 'game' of making money more than for the trappings it offered.  They drove flasher cars but still turned up at a barbie in old jeans and a jumper. They bought a few bottles of better wine but also a slab of beer.

It seems the almost theres and wanna bes who go in for the fancy labels and McMansions. Basically it's down to personality how simple we need to keep our lives.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

Had a mouse here recently.  In the pantry... aaagh.  Had to shift every damned thing in there to flush it out.  Belle was poised to pounce when it ran out but she's not as good as she was (are any of us?) and had a bit of slippage on the vinyl and the damned thing beat her to the garage door and went under it.  It's the only one that ever made it, she's been a better mouser than any cat alive.  She also does cockroaches and spiders for practice.

2 days later.. back again!  Set Belle up, did the shifting and flushing thing... same result! siiiiiigh. So I set up traps and waited, and waited... it never came back.  Feeling her hot breath on it's arse twice must have been hint enough.  Got the cuz to put a strip on the bottom of the pantry door so it's practically airtight in there now.  

Now I just have to figure out how to keep those little black crickets out of the rest of the house, anyone else getting those?  The noise of the damned things!  Thankfully they're seasonal, and Belle catches stupid ones but if they get in a crevice somewhere they sing half the night.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 9, 2014)

The wife & I have lived in the same house for 43 years. Raised two sons, add two daughter inlaws + 5 grand children and a  dog.
I mostly wear jeans (6 pair to choose from), 1 suit(once or twice a year, worn). I mostly wear golfing shirts with my jeans,
& a sport jacket if we go out. Haven't worn a tie since my younger sons wedding.
To be smart looking & to please my G/daughters I keep a two day beard on occasions, then I'm assured they will hold my
hand when we are out & about!:rose::hatlaugh1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's my mousetrap...


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

My old retriemer (12 years) kills all rats, but she will catch and bring me hurt birds & chickens, and stands around to make sure I do it right. She then hovers until she thinks their better.  :goodone:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

Belle's a bit strange like that too, kills rodents and reptiles (or used to till I trained her to come and get me first for permission) but chases birds something fierce. Never killed one, and usually never catches any except one.  She had a game going with a very old Peewit in Singleton. It would pick about in what passed for a garden and she would pounce on it.  She'd chew on it's tail while it squawked and hollered then walk off very chuffed with herself and ignore it while it went back to pickin' as though nothing had happened. It's tail was about an inch and half long by the time it moulted and grew new feathers, I worried it would run out of feathers before she realised it.  

One day she came in very agitated and took me out to find it lying flat in the 'garden'.  It was really old and on it's last ticks so I made it comfortable in a box, got some water into it and she sat vigil on it all afternoon and it died around sundown. There wasn't a mark on it so she hadn't done it any harm, just old age.
 I binned it next morning but she looked for that bird until we left there.
Still chases them all here but never catches any I'm aware of, it's more for the thrill of the chase.


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

Do, And people think animals don't have caring emotious.  :what:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> ... Still chases them all here but never catches any I'm aware of, it's more for the thrill of the chase.



Yeah, that's pretty much my dating life now ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

_I lived in a rental in the 80's that was riddled with mice, they would be on the stove eating out of the saucepans as we were eating , we would find them in our bed and in all the clean clothes, mouse sh*t everywhere so forgive me if i don't believe in catching and putting them outside, as far as i'm concerned the only good mouse is a dead one_:grin:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, Jillaroo. 
That is why I will set a cage trap and drown any mice in it and also set baits for the ones I don't see. 
I'm not altogether silly.

Just a softie, who is still capable of doing hard, but sensible things.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 9, 2014)

My mama dog will catch roof rats - and also ground squirrels. The other day I saw one hiding behind a bale of alfalfa - I stationed her right next to the bale then moved it and said - the ground squirrel darted out - I said "get it" and in a split second my girlie got it!!! I was so proud! 

I would leave tree squirrels alone. But these ground squirrels have to be controlled. Too much damage


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 9, 2014)

As far as I know though - "she ain't never caught a rabbit"' but she's still a friend of mine nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

My dog Hans sharing his catch with his baby sister (RIP), in the back yard...


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Yes, Jillaroo.
> That is why I will set a cage trap and drown any mice in it and also set baits for the ones I don't see.
> I'm not altogether silly.
> 
> Just a softie, who is still capable of doing hard, but sensible things.



Oh Warri, that's not behing 'soft' that's harder than using spring traps! Quick, clean (usually) and drop 'em down the loo.  Has to be harder drowning them than that surely?  
I only used baits in the roof for sheds.  Hate to think they're eating that stuff and spewing it in the back of a cupboard, or tracking it through the pantry.  Not delighted at finding poisoned corpses in cupboards in either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Mice - phft!

Try having *rats* in your place that, when they see you, stand up on their hind legs to their full 12" height with their fists clenched in front of them like little Rockys, their eyes glowing a dull, deadly red ... 

THEN you have a problem! :cower:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Jillaroo;75359[I said:
			
		

> as far as i'm concerned the only good mouse is a dead one[/I]



I agree.  Filthy, disease carrying vermin.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

:fword: you can keep them to yourself thanks, hate rats


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you even hate _this_ little guy? 



He's trained to sniff out explosives and tuberculosis ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

_So tempted to pull the string, but hey if he is earning his keep and staying out of cupboards, he can live_


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Since he surly has a couple million relatives to take his place . . . explode and/or get sick and die little fella.  Next!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _So tempted to pull the string, but hey if he is earning his keep he can live_



That's what the doctors said when I was born ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Since he surly has a couple million relatives to take his place . . . explode and/or get sick and die little fella.  Next!



Maaan - are ALL surfer dudes this cruel? 

You probably LOVE sharks and rays, though, huh? Take 'em home for a widdle bath? Take 'em for a walk down the street with that cute little tie-dyed leash?


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's what the doctors said when I was born ...



So pleased they didn't


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Maaan - are ALL surfer dudes this cruel?
> 
> You probably LOVE sharks and rays, though, huh? Take 'em home for a widdle bath? Take 'em for a walk down the street with that cute little tie-dyed leash?



Not cruel . . . but, maybe . . . matter of fact and somewhat hard hearted.  I do love sharks.  They do the perfect job of apex predators.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Agreed - they are one of the few critters (like gators) that are throwbacks to a different, crueler time.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Honestly, I don't see apex predators as cruel.  Now, I'd be horrified, terrified, petrified, mortified if one decided to pounce on me.  But, don't believe they kill out of cruelty.  More just matter of fact.  It sure ain't pretty but it's just survival on a purely wild animal level.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

_Put it this way *" I'm Simple and love life"*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Honestly, I don't see apex predators as cruel.  Now, I'd be horrified, terrified, petrified, mortified if one decided to pounce on me.  But, don't believe they kill out of cruelty.  More just matter of fact.  It sure ain't pretty but it's just survival on a purely wild animal level.



Totally agree - it's not like they drown their prey in a bucket of water, or poison them, or ... or ...

... never mind. 

It's like when people look at a cat "playing" with a mouse and they say "OMG how cruel! What a horrid little creature!"

No - it's how they learn and practice. It's like sparring for a boxer - you have to stay in shape to survive. It's also how Mom Cat teaches her youngins how to hunt. 

It's Nature.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's Nature.



Naturally.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Naturally.



Oh, what was that Abbott and Costello routine where Abbott kept saying "Naturally" - that wasn't "_Who's on First_", was it?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, what was that Abbott and Costello routine where Abbott kept saying "Naturally" - that wasn't "_Who's on First_", was it?



That's right.


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2014)

With nary a cat or dog in sight, this has pretty much gotten over my head.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 10, 2014)

We have no dog. no cats . no rats or mice here.. amazing just an occassional cockroach that comes in and I catch it and send it home to the house it came from I won`t kill them either.. but we live a really simple life.. by choice we have to as not had the ability to do any better with 2 marriages and yours mine and ours and a previous home to pay off with hubby`s first wife grabbing it all

 .. but now we have our own home its a relocatable home . 2 bedroom in a nice park.. nice neighbours and very quiet.and a swimming pool if we feel like a cool off ..  shops and malls  are close by 3 min up the road and doctors and other necessary ones 5 min away so life is rosey.. of course we have our own roses to smell and enjoy , a verandah to sit and watch the world go by ... we have travelled the world when we did have our home we sold it and used the cash to do our trips and then buy this little relocatable home.. pay rent for the site .. and now we  are content to sit and relax.. play some music .. watch Foxtel and of course have a garden  to enjoy home grown veggies

.. we drive a car 1995 model , still goes well and not done 100000 km on the clock yet.. so life is happy  and is what we make it to be ... don`t need too many clothes as just to be tidy is ok for me.. and of course I love my transcribing online parish clerk works its one of my highlights to help others find their ancestors from 1560s onwards if they were from my parishes.. yessss love the simple life .. "Just give me the simple life"


----------



## nan (Feb 10, 2014)

We like the simple life,and are pretty much home bodies, we have two 12 year old vehicles and have lived in our own modest  home since 1979 the only real luxury  we would like to have at the moment is a  camping holiday, but due to a  family illness we want to be here to help when needed
Loads of money and luxuries don't interest us, as long as we have our health  a roof over our head and 3 meals a day we are happy.


----------



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't like dressing up or wearing makeup. I like to live comfortably but doing things my way.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

Justme said:


> I don't like dressing up or wearing makeup. I like to live comfortably but doing things my way.



One thing I am finding with growing older, and that is I am not much interested in impressing anyone, or worrying about it if I scoot to the store in my grubs w/no makeup.  I had a lifetime of that, thinking no one would like me unless I looked a certain way, and oh yes, acted a certain way.  I try not to dance with too many folks when I go to the grocery store, but if I have my telephone come on with "latin beat" I can't help myselfartytime: Ok, so I don't get out enough


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Justme said:


> I don't like dressing up or wearing makeup. I like to live comfortably but doing things my way.



Me too. I just throw on any old thing when I go out ...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

You remind me of Mighty Mouse Phil.
"Here I come to save the day."  :hiteachother:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> You remind me of Mighty Mouse Phil.
> "Here I come to save the day."  :hiteachother:



LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

:thumbsup:  That's it.


----------



## Justme (Feb 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> One thing I am finding with growing older, and that is I am not much interested in impressing anyone, or worrying about it if I scoot to the store in my grubs w/no makeup.  I had a lifetime of that, thinking no one would like me unless I looked a certain way, and oh yes, acted a certain way.  I try not to dance with too many folks when I go to the grocery store, but if I have my telephone come on with "latin beat" I can't help myselfartytime: Ok, so I don't get out enough



I have never been interested in impressing anyone. I have always done my own thing, I never wanted to follow the crowd. I was a teenager in the 60s, but had no interest in pop music (or any other music for that matter), fashion or anything else that went with 60s culture. I wasn't interested in boys either, and would never have wanted to make myself attractive to them. However, I met my husband to be at 15, I am still not sure why we decided we were an item as we are so very different, having nothing in common, but we have stuck it out for nearly 45 years of marriage.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> I am still not sure why we decided we were an item as we are so very different, having nothing in common, but we have stuck it out for nearly 45 years of marriage.



Congrats on a good long marriage Justme, we're less than ten years behind you! :apple:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I try not to dance with too many folks when I go to the grocery store, but if I have my telephone come on with "latin beat" I can't help myself Ok, so I don't get out enough



I know what you mean about that latin beat Nwlady, does it to me too!  A Zumba class is a good fix.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 13, 2014)

Sea, you sound a lot like me. I bought my house back in my 20's and it has long been paid for. It is a very simple, small house. Huge mansions have been built all around me on my block. I now live in what is considered to be one of the "best neighborhoods" in the city. I like having a lot of clothes, but don't spend a lot of money on them. I don't like to dress up. I prefer wearing jeans. I don't need a fancy car either.


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

As long as my clothes are clean, comfortable and tidy, that is all that interests me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Aging bodies force us into a more simple life until the point that if we live long enough we become simple...


----------



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2014)

Couldn't agree more.

Eartha Kitt put it rather well " I'm Just an Old Fashioned Girl" (guy)!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't care about impressing anyone.  Status symbol stuff never appealed to me.  I enjoy dressing up maybe 2 or 3 times a year, otherwise I'm casual.  

We do spend a lot on travel as we enjoy seeing the world, but we are still casual. 

I was really hoping that when we went to live in Uganda for two years that I'd learn to enjoy the simple life and would continue to enjoy it when we got back home.  I was hoping I wouldn't take our spoiled westerners life for granted when we returned.  Aye, for about a month after getting home!  Cold showers, constantly losing electricity and sometimes water, no washing machine, dead slow internet, having to boil water to drink did at times become very trying! There is simple, and there is simple.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Ellie said:


> I love the simple life, always have.  I've never owned my own home, don't eat in restaurants, buy all my clothes second hand, can make, cook, fix everything on my own....bake my own bread, and totally appreciate people who have the same lifestyle and values!  Thanks, SB!



I like how your philosophy close to my own thoughts on a simple way of living and I do prefer living a simple life, with some fun and adventure thrown in ever so often when tolerable.  



Ameriscot said:


> I don't care about impressing anyone.  Status symbol stuff never appealed to me.  I enjoy dressing up maybe 2 or 3 times a year, otherwise I'm casual.
> 
> We do spend a lot on travel as we enjoy seeing the world, but we are still casual.
> 
> I was really hoping that when we went to live in Uganda for two years that I'd learn to enjoy the simple life and would continue to enjoy it when we got back home.  I was hoping I wouldn't take our spoiled westerners life for granted when we returned.  Aye, for about a month after getting home!  Cold showers, constantly losing electricity and sometimes water, no washing machine, dead slow internet, having to boil water to drink did at times become very trying! There is simple, and there is simple.



Agree Ameriscot, there's simple and then, there's simple.  I sometimes have these fantasies about living in some deserted location but then I start thinking about, plumbing, electricity, no library and the like and it loses it's appeal.    I do know though that if the body would cooperate, I would love to go off to help in a third world country, but, I know I am needed just as much in US, so I do what I can when I can while I'm here, still to get away from the ways of westernization sometimes is a very appealing idea.  Then again, I probably wouldn't survive considering how much stuff I lugged with me when I used to go camping, including a double airbed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I like how your philosophy close to my own thoughts on a simple way of living and I do prefer living a simple life, with some fun and adventure thrown in ever so often when tolerable.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree Ameriscot, there's simple and then, there's simple.  I sometimes have these fantasies about living in some deserted location but then I start thinking about, plumbing, electricity, no library and the like and it loses it's appeal.    I do know though that if the body would cooperate, I would love to go off to help in a third world country, but, I know I am needed just as much in US, so I do what I can when I can while I'm here, still to get away from the ways of westernization sometimes is a very appealing idea.  Then again, I probably wouldn't survive considering how much stuff I lugged with me when I used to go camping, including a double airbed.



I was prepared for having an outdoor pit toilet, so you can imagine my total relief when I found out we had an indoor flushing toilet!  The inconveniences were just something you got used to.  I loved the people!!  We probably had the nicest volunteer's accommodation of any of them, but we did it ourselves and spent a small fortune to be comfortable.  We bought a used car.  The only volunteers that did that were the ones like us - retirees on pensions who had extra money.  The joy of just deciding to go on a safari on the spur of the moment for a few days was amazing!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds amazing.  A safari is one of the things most not in my to do list, I have nightmares of being hunted by big cats ever so often since watching the movie "The Ghost And The Darkness."  I won't even visit big cat zoos or exhibits for that reason.  Sad I know.  LOL.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd better enjoy the simple life; a simple life is the only life I have.


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2014)

I started out married life in Turkey.  We did have a western-style toilet, but you had to flush it with a bucket of water.........that is IF the water was running.  Getting hot water involved building a wood fire in the waterheater, so I learned to take a perfectly adequate bath with a bucket of water and a kettle of hot water.  We heated with kerosene, which I learned how to use properly after having my bangs and eyebrows singed off by a kerosene flash.  The water had to be treated before drinking.  Electricity was undependable, there was no TV of course, but we did have a short-wave radio that brought in great English-language broadcasts from all over the world.  I learned to cook on a bottled-gas stove that had two settings for the oven....on and off.  So, if I had to bake a cake at 350, I would close the door til it got up to 375, then open it until it went down to 325.....repeat, repeat, repeat.   I served my poor late husband many flat cakes and charred cookies.  

The worse was experiencing a bad earthquake the day I learned I was pregnant.  Our building had cracks in the walls that you could see daylight through.  

I think this experience taught me to appreciate the "little" things in life....flush toilets, hot water from the tap, air conditioning....   I've always lived simply and saved money.  Right now, my boyfriend and I live in a small house, I drive an 11-year-old car, and always look for bargains.  This lifestyle allows us to travel 4-5 months a year seeing America and some foreign trips with my sisters and friends.  No Ritz-Carlton for us, though.  We tend to travel as simply as we live.

That's not to say, however, that if I were to win the lottery big........  Yee-haw!  Private island in the Caribbean, personal masseuse, chauffeur, the sky's the limit!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Sounds amazing.  A safari is one of the things most not in my to do list, I have nightmares of being hunted by big cats ever so often since watching the movie "The Ghost And The Darkness."  I won't even visit big cat zoos or exhibits for that reason.  Sad I know.  LOL.



Safaris are amazing!  You can do them in a vehicle or on foot.  When there are lions I don't think a game walk is offered!  We did game walks in the park at dawn in the park that doesn't have lions, so we got fairly close to zebras, cape buffaloes, monkeys, impala, etc etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2014)

jujube said:


> I started out married life in Turkey.  We did have a western-style toilet, but you had to flush it with a bucket of water.........that is IF the water was running.  Getting hot water involved building a wood fire in the waterheater, so I learned to take a perfectly adequate bath with a bucket of water and a kettle of hot water.  We heated with kerosene, which I learned how to use properly after having my bangs and eyebrows singed off by a kerosene flash.  The water had to be treated before drinking.  Electricity was undependable, there was no TV of course, but we did have a short-wave radio that brought in great English-language broadcasts from all over the world.  I learned to cook on a bottled-gas stove that had two settings for the oven....on and off.  So, if I had to bake a cake at 350, I would close the door til it got up to 375, then open it until it went down to 325.....repeat, repeat, repeat.   I served my poor late husband many flat cakes and charred cookies.
> 
> The worse was experiencing a bad earthquake the day I learned I was pregnant.  Our building had cracks in the walls that you could see daylight through.
> 
> I think this experience taught me to appreciate the "little" things in life....flush toilets, hot water from the tap, air conditioning....   I've always lived simply and saved money.  Right now, my boyfriend and I live in a small house, I drive an 11-year-old car, and always look for bargains.  This lifestyle allows us to travel 4-5 months a year seeing America and some foreign trips with my sisters and friends.  No Ritz-Carlton for us, though.  We tend to travel as simply as we live.



I can relate to all that! We didn't have an oven in Uganda, just two burners fueled by a gas tank.  So I really missed having decent bread, as well as other things.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, just put me out in the country, growing things and keeping it simple.


----------

